# PWM-Lüfter -> Drehzahl manuell beschränken ?



## fisch@namenssuche (13. März 2012)

*PWM-Lüfter -> Drehzahl manuell beschränken ?*

Hi zusammen,

mir ist der mitgelieferte PWM-Lüfter des HR02-Macho zu laut.

Im Bios lässt sich die mainboardeigene PWM-Steuerung nur aktivieren oder deaktivieren - eine Zieltemperatur lässt sich leider nicht vorgeben.
Die Temperatur ist mit 46 Grad Celsius im Worst-Case ist absolut unkritisch (im IDLE dümpelt er bei 30 - 35 Grad Celsius herum).

Gibt es eine Möglichkeit, die max. Drehzahl eines PWM Lüfters zu beschränken ?
In den Reviews schaffen die Leute es ja auch, die Drehzahl manuell irgendwie auf 75 bzw. 50 Prozent zu regeln - der Lüfter ist ja an und für sich recht gut.

Ist alternativ jemandem ein guter, 140mm großer (PWM)-Lüfter bekannt, dessen Umdrehungsmaximum unter 1000 RPM liegt und der einen niedrigen Luftdurchsatz hat ?

Gruß


----------



## Ahab (13. März 2012)

*AW: PWM-Lüfter -> Drehzahl manuell beschränken ?*

Was hast du denn für ein Mainboard? Das würde mich mal interessieren. 

Es gibt Spannungsdrosseln speziell für Lüfter, so wie die hier zB.:

Caseking.de » Lüfter » Adapter-Kabel » Akasa 3-Pin Noise Reduction Kabel 12 auf 10V

Das gibts aber meines Wissens nach leider nicht für PWM-Lüfter. Bleiben also nur noch spezielle Lüftersteuerungen, die Fan Mate II von Zalman konnte glaube ich auch PWM-Lüfter steuern. 

Die eleganteste Lösung wäre aber tatsächlich ein neuer Lüfter. Unterstützt deine Board-Steuerung auch 3-Pin Lüfter? Dann ist die Auswahl etwas größer. 

Btw: dann gehts ja nicht nur mir so, ich find den Thermalright-Lüfter auch nicht so dolle. 

Edit: Ich würde den probieren:

http://www.caseking.de/shop/catalog...0mm-Wing-Boost-PWM-Luefter-orange::16852.html

sehr gut: 600-1100 Umdrehungen, also ein sehr großer Regelbereich bei sehr niedriger Maximaldrehzahl.  Perfekt für dich.


----------



## Dr Bakterius (13. März 2012)

*AW: PWM-Lüfter -> Drehzahl manuell beschränken ?*

Bei mir tuckert er mit 600 Upm rum so das man die Flügel im Betrieb anmalen könnte. Vielleicht ein Quirl von diesen?


----------



## fisch@namenssuche (13. März 2012)

*AW: PWM-Lüfter -> Drehzahl manuell beschränken ?*

Hi,

Danke schonmal für eure Ansätze !

Hab' recht lange nach dem Problem gegoogelt, das Einfachste und Effektivste (grad ausprobiert):
Man stelle die Regelung des CPU-Lüfters von PWM auf Voltage um .

Vorher (PWM): Idle 850 RPM, Burn-In 1150 RPM
Nacher (Voltage): Idle 600 RPM, Burn-In 1050 RPM

Die Temperaturen sind jeweils etwa 2 Grad gestiegen, immer noch total im grünen Bereich.

Board ist ein Gigabyte 970A-UD3, Lüfter ist der mitgelieferte TY-140 PWM des HR02-Macho, 
der sich mit der stinknormalen Spannungsregulierung vom Mainbaord deutlich effektiver steuern lässt .

Alternativen: Anderer Lüfter (jetzt hätte ich welche ) oder der in Deutschland fast vergriffene PWM-Mate von Zalman.

Gruß


----------



## Ahab (13. März 2012)

*AW: PWM-Lüfter -> Drehzahl manuell beschränken ?*

Das ist ja seltsam.  Ich hätte eher gedacht dass es umgekehrt ist, also dass Voltage unflexibler ist, als PWM. Naja, schön dass sich alles in stranges Wohlgefallen aufgelöst hat.


----------



## Dr Bakterius (13. März 2012)

*AW: PWM-Lüfter -> Drehzahl manuell beschränken ?*

Na dann hast ja jetzt alle Möglichkeiten der Erde. Wundert mich nur das der dort per PWM so hoch dreht, bei mir läuft der auch mit PWM. Ist auch ein Gigabyte nur die CPU von der anderen Feldpostnummer. Vielleicht liegt im Bios die Zieltemperatur für die CPU zu tief?


----------



## fisch@namenssuche (13. März 2012)

*AW: PWM-Lüfter -> Drehzahl manuell beschränken ?*

Die Zieltemperatur lässt sich im Bios leider nicht einstellen - da gibt's nur Voltage, PWM, Auto. Und die Wahl zwischen ON und OFF .

Interessant find' ich auch, dass die Regulierbarkeit von 900 - 1300 RPM per PWM angegeben ist (offiziell) - dazu aber mit einer Spannung von 6 - 12 Volt.
Nach dem, was ich über PWM in Erfahrung gebracht habe, läuft der Lüfter in diesem Modus ja konstant mit 12 Volt und wird von der Länge der Impulse geregelt - das hat also nix mit der Spannung zu tun,
die zumindest bei mir ein weiteres Spektrum abdeckt.

Meine Erfahrung deckt sich etwa mit den Herstellerangaben, dein Lüfter tanzt allerdings etwas aus der Reihe...
Vielleicht liegt's aber auch nur an meiner Gigabrett-Lüfterregelung.


----------



## Dr Bakterius (13. März 2012)

*AW: PWM-Lüfter -> Drehzahl manuell beschränken ?*

Ich habe ja ein paar mehr Einstellungen im Bios. Aber mein Gehäuse ist auch recht groß und die Belüftung mehr als ausreichend


----------



## stevie4one (14. März 2012)

*AW: PWM-Lüfter -> Drehzahl manuell beschränken ?*

Ich habe den Original-Lüfter vom Macho durch einen Be Quiet Shadow Wings 140mm PWM (1000 U/min) ersetzt. Einzig die Montage wird schwierig, durch die Eigenheiten des Be Quiet. Kannst dir ja mal meine Bewertung durchlesen  Allerdings steuert mein Board den Lüfter auch.


----------



## fisch@namenssuche (14. März 2012)

*AW: PWM-Lüfter -> Drehzahl manuell beschränken ?*

Klingt nicht schlecht !
Ich bin mir halt nicht sicher, ob die (PWM-) Lüftersteuerung des Mainboards nicht auch etwas zur "Misere" beiträgt - wenn diese den Lüfter zu früh aufdreht, hilft auch ein anderer Lüfter nix...
Für's erste bin ich ganz zufrieden, für weitere Experimente brauch' ich eine Lüftersteuerung für die restlichen Lüfter und eine SSD...


----------



## stevie4one (14. März 2012)

*AW: PWM-Lüfter -> Drehzahl manuell beschränken ?*

Das einzige was dann nervt, ist die Fehlermeldung vom Board (da zu geringe Drehzahl). Aber die kann man ausschalten  Aktuell läuft er im Idle bei ca. 600 U/min. bei nahezu unveränderten Temps (ca. 2-3 Grad weniger).


----------



## Dr Bakterius (14. März 2012)

*AW: PWM-Lüfter -> Drehzahl manuell beschränken ?*

Gut wenn es so reicht kann man es ja dabei vorerst belassen, ein neuer Lüfter kann da ja immer noch eingesetzt werden


----------

